# Landscaping a Large Berm



## purdue1973 (Mar 28, 2017)

I have a customer that I have completed several projects for over the years. He called me the other day to see if I would be interested in removing the grass on a berm in the side yard and install plants and mulch. I am not sure what to charge for this, as far as tilling or grading the berm. Plants and mulch I can figure out. The berm is very large 187'x15'  and is roughly 2-3 foot tall in some places. Anyone have pricing experience with something like this?


----------



## Frank Castle (Dec 27, 2011)

Tree Fiddy.


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

Tree fiddy is the price or are you saying plant fiddy trees?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## legendlandscape (Sep 6, 2017)

Tree fiddy sounds perfect


----------



## Frank Castle (Dec 27, 2011)

Mordekyle said:


> Tree fiddy is the price or are you saying plant fiddy trees?


What? Are you new here?
If I have to explain, you wouldn't understand.:laughing::jester:


----------

